# Another Swap idea



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm going to get a 85 300ZX(Z31) and I was thinking about swapping up from the non-turbo VG30E up too the VG30DETT. I just wanted to know if you guys think it is possible and get some opinions on it.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

If you get the NonTurbo Z31, it's a smart thing to swap in a VGTT. Even though it would be TONS and work and money, you would defiantely have a monster. My dad use to have an 86 Turbo, and it was sweet! Digi-Dash has to be the coolest thing ever. I would suggest finding a Z31 turbo and doing it up. You can have around 275 hp with boost, exhaust and intake. Very fun to drive b/c they handle SO damn well!!


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Well I know the turbo would not be as hard but I was helping a friend look for the car when I found it. I would find a turbo but this one will be easier for me to get.


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

hahahahaha, good luck. Hope you have some welding experience, and are good with a saw and a good mind for engineering and troubleshooting. In theory, it is a great idea. Unfortunately, Nissan thought they would be cool and go with the dual throttle body intake manifold design. The problem with this? There is no room in the engine bay of a Z32. Want to replace a timing chain in one of those cars? It's going to cost you about $1500 at a Nissan repair center. You practically have to take the whole car apart to reach anything in it. Want me to prove my point? Go find a Z32TT, pop the hood and point at the turbo, not in the general area, the actual turbo. You won't be able to see them, except maybe for a tiny little part of it, through the maze of vaccum hoses and controls under the hood of that car.

I know the VG30E(T) is an older, low techy engine, but it can still be a monster. One of my buddies has a Z31T, and that thing is insane, and he hasn't put that much money into it. Just work with that car, there aren't enough Z31's rolling around, and it would be nice to have some more of them.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks man. I wasn't sure if it would fit or what. I know how pacted the Z32TTs are there is one on my racing team. I'll look into the vg30et and what was on the JDM models. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Well I found a nice swap, the rb20det. They had in the JDM Z31 and I'm thinking of going with that becuase I want to be different than all the other z31 turbos in the states.


----------

